#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Live in Australia - What is the life style in Australia - Life in Australia

## nitika.arora

Australia is a diverse, multicultural society comprised of people from many backgrounds. With a population of more than 21 million, an estimated 22% of our population are born overseas. Migrants have made and will continue to make a significant contribution to the Australian way of life. These influences are evident in the food we eat, languages we speak and faiths we practise.

Today, Australia is considered to have one of the most resilient, high growth economies in the world. Consequently, the standard of living in Australia is considered to be high in comparison to many other countries. Australians have a love affair with the arts, sports and the outdoors. With a temperate climate, beautiful landscape and political and economic stability, Australians really have a quality of life to be envied.





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

